# Riveted cable stops on 2011 R3



## asleep at the keel (Aug 24, 2011)

My recently purchased 2011 R3 should be delivered tomorrow. I just learned that prior to 2012, the cable stops were riveted on to the frame rather than carbon molded. Has anyone experienced any issues with these stops? I haven't heard of any but haven't seen that specifically addressed on this site.


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

The R3 has riveted cable stops.

The R5 and its variants have the molded stops.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

You just reminded me that I need to charge up the Dremel and remove the unused cable stops on my R3.


----------



## asleep at the keel (Aug 24, 2011)

Cut.Aussie,
Could you please expound?


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

asleep at the keel said:


> Cut.Aussie,
> Could you please expound?


As I have converted my R3 to Shimano Di2 the gear change cable stops on the top of the downtube are now superfluous as I ran the Di2 cabling internally.

The only issue with removing the unwanted stops is I need to remove the front folk so I can get a good straight access angle with the Dremel to drill off the pop-rivit heads.


----------



## asleep at the keel (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweet. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Note that there is no paint under the stops. The frames are painted with the stops installed, so removing them will leave the frame with raw carbon areas.

I left mine on because I didnt want to bother with the painting.



Cut.Aussie said:


> As I have converted my R3 to Shimano Di2 the gear change cable stops on the top of the downtube are now superfluous as I ran the Di2 cabling internally.
> 
> The only issue with removing the unwanted stops is I need to remove the front folk so I can get a good straight access angle with the Dremel to drill off the pop-rivit heads.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Full_Spectrum said:


> Note that there is no paint under the stops. The frames are painted with the stops installed, so removing them will leave the frame with raw carbon areas.
> 
> I left mine on because I didnt want to bother with the painting.


I doubt that any manufacturer would fit the stops to the frame before paining as the would mean costly time masking the stops and make spraying harder. I'm now on my 3rd Cervelo frame (first two failed with cracked BB and replaced under warranty) and I can assure the stops are fitted after painting.

If your frame shows signs of masking around the stops then I suggest your frame has been resprayed, maybe as part of a frame repair or colour scheme change.


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

That makes sense.

Unfortunately, it isnt accurate.

I dont know how Cervelo paints its R3 frames, but I do know that the R3's which I have converted to Di2 have had raw carbon under the cable stops when removed. YMMV.



Cut.Aussie said:


> I doubt that any manufacturer would fit the stops to the frame before paining as the would mean costly time masking the stops and make spraying harder. I'm now on my 3rd Cervelo frame (first two failed with cracked BB and replaced under warranty) and I can assure the stops are fitted after painting.
> 
> If your frame shows signs of masking around the stops then I suggest your frame has been resprayed, maybe as part of a frame repair or colour scheme change.


----------

